# Power Coat? Stock Alloys?



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I forgot the name, but I dont have enough money for rims and tires, so I was wondering what can be done with the stock alloys? I was thinking of (power coating sp?) my alloys to either White or gunmetal. Could they like sand or do something to the wheels to make them look like actual aftermarket rims? Could they also make little dots or something around it? Heres a pic of what I mean







something along those lines. How much would it be to power coat the alloys? And maybe those dot things.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Those little "dots" are bolts since that wheel is two-piece (or fake two-piece, in this case) and they're a pain to clean around. To have those added would be so much money it would be stupid, if it's even possible. Powdercoating is a heat process in which a dry powder is melted to form a coating on the wheel. It's a reasonably thick and very strong coating that fills in minor imperfections and lasts for a very long time. It's also not overly expensive either, although I'm not sure of the price. It's a good way to add a relatively inexpensive touch to the car that can make it look really good.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Id say have the stocks powdecoated GunMetal and lower the car if U havent already and it should give U a nice look.....


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

samo said:


> *Those little "dots" are bolts since that wheel is two-piece (or fake two-piece, in this case) and they're a pain to clean around. To have those added would be so much money it would be stupid, if it's even possible. Powdercoating is a heat process in which a dry powder is melted to form a coating on the wheel. It's a reasonably thick and very strong coating that fills in minor imperfections and lasts for a very long time. It's also not overly expensive either, although I'm not sure of the price. It's a good way to add a relatively inexpensive touch to the car that can make it look really good. *



what type of shops do this coating?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Some metal-working shops will do it, also industrial coating places usually have the machines. I would ask other tuners in your area for recommendations - prices can really vary.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

cool thanks i will post it in the mid atlantic section....

thanks


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

btw did you have your vc polished?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I wish I had it polished... it's just sprayed silver for now. It's going to get coated bright red with polished letters as soon as I can afford it / get around to it.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

c i was thinking about polisinh my rims and my valve cover....
my granfather ownes a metal polishing company.....
I can have him do it but the finish on something polished gets finerprints and other things


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

selrider if I were U I would have been gone crazy having everything I can taken in to get polished.....lol


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah i could .....you know what i am gonna take my vc and have it done ...maybe i can make some money off of this lol....
btw i can also do rims he had the right tools.....


----------

